# Laser Cut Wooden Ultimate Tic Tac Toe game board and tokens



## wolfpunk (Jul 18, 2014)

Our latest project has just gone live on Kickstarter. Ultimate Tic Tac Toe is a strategic twist to the age old game. We promise it is a game design way more clever than we are. We can say that because we didn't think it up, we are just making a really nice board to play it on. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/732415737/ultimate-tic-tac-toe-game-board-and-tokens


----------

